
U.S. Secret Service Uses Polygraph to Blackball Electrical Engineer with OCD - ap_org
https://antipolygraph.org/cgi-bin/forums/YaBB.pl?num=1516077456/7#7
======
the-red-herring
Why are trolls from the Netherlands interfering with US affairs?

